# How to make propolis tincture



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Well done. I have a batch (maybe 1/2 liter) steeping right now since I used up what I had left on a bad cut. You can probably add a little more alcohol next time and get more of the final product. Even with that careful filtering, you'll get some very fine residual sediment after it's stored for a while so don't be surprised if it happens.


----------



## VictorT (Nov 24, 2016)

Ravenseye said:


> Well done. I have a batch (maybe 1/2 liter) steeping right now since I used up what I had left on a bad cut. You can probably add a little more alcohol next time and get more of the final product. Even with that careful filtering, you'll get some very fine residual sediment after it's stored for a while so don't be surprised if it happens.


Ok, thanks, that's a good tip!


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

It looks like you used the same website I did.
I also used instructions I found else where on the web to make an infusion in olive oil.
I put both of these into 2 oz spritzer bottles. some I laced with a couple of drops of tea tree oil.
I did this about 4 weeks ago. Where I had previously used straight Tea Tree oil to treat a cold sore on my lip. I have been using all three of these lately depending on which ever bottle is convenient.
The straight tea tree oil burns a bit, the others do not. they seem to work about the same, for the time I have been using.
CE


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

It looks like you used the same website I did.
I also used instructions I found else where on the web to make an infusion in olive oil.
I put both of these into 2 oz spritzer bottles. some I laced with a couple of drops of tea tree oil.
I did this about 4 weeks ago. Where I had previously used straight Tea Tree oil to treat a cold sore on my lip. I have been using all three of these lately depending on which ever bottle is convenient.
The straight tea tree oil burns a bit, the others do not. they seem to work about the same, for the time I have been using.
CE


----------

